# Surf fishing



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Going to hit the P-Beach around 05:00 surf looks like it's going to be about flat, going to be using lures spoons mostly, does it matter if it's flat or more of a surf, new to surf fishing, went last week had about 2-3' surf and almost every cast was a blue, hardtail or lady fish.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

In my experience, a flat surf is never good.

A 2-3ft surf is great, especially on an outgoing high tide. Seems like fishing is the best when the water is moving and the baitfish are stirred up.

The biggest Redfish Ive ever caught were in Red Flag conditions with a heavy surf.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Kingfish,


----------



## DaveO (May 4, 2016)

Typically we catch very little when there is no surf (neap tide). But I go anyway! :thumbup:


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

yukondog said:


> Thanks Kingfish,


No problem, good luck!

I usually take 3 poles. One is a Redfish pole with fresh mullet cut bait and the other 2 I use fresh dead shrimp or live sand fleas for Pomps. 

A 7am high tide with a good 2 to 3 ft surf is ideal conditions. The moon phases and high pressure also play into fish searching for food imo.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the tip BB, went yesterday afternoon and the grass was to much, every cast was 2# of grass so moved to the octagon and flipped a 6" croaker had one run than dropped it, fished there till about 8:00. Nothing but more croakers, cat's and crabs, on the up side I did have a nice sunset and hole thing to myself.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

yukondog said:


> Thanks for the tip BB, went yesterday afternoon and the grass was to much, every cast was 2# of grass so moved to the octagon and flipped a 6" croaker had one run than dropped it, fished there till about 8:00. Nothing but more croakers, cat's and crabs, on the up side I did have a nice sunset and hole thing to myself.


I started to fish Navarre Beach this afternoon and the grass was so bad it was impossible to fish. 

I hear people catch big sharks from the Octagon. I guessing your run was a big Redfish or a Shark.

This time of year its hit or miss with the grass in the Gulf. The storm and high surf we had last week usually clears the grass, but it stuck around this time.

The Piers seem to be active. A buddy of mine said they were catching Spanish from the Navarre Pier and two sailfish were caught and released. 

Good luck!


----------



## Drewmagnum (Jul 1, 2015)

Headed down to Orange Beach on October 8th. Will grass still be a problem?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Drewmagnum said:


> Headed down to Orange Beach on October 8th. Will grass still be a problem?


I was out there day before and didn't notice any grass. Just a bunch of stingrays and crabs. Might take the net out this weekend and see about netting a load.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Drewmagnum said:


> Headed down to Orange Beach on October 8th. Will grass still be a problem?


In my opinion, October is the best month to fish the surf. Usually the grass is gone by October.

A buddy of mine found a clear spot the other day a filled a 5 gallon bucket with Whiting. I think Whiting doesnt get the respect it deserves when considering fish to eat. I would rather eat a Whiting over a Redfish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

BB KINGFISH said:


> In my experience, a flat surf is never good.
> 
> A 2-3ft surf is great, especially on an outgoing high tide. Seems like fishing is the best when the water is moving and the baitfish are stirred up.
> 
> The biggest Redfish Ive ever caught were in Red Flag conditions with a heavy surf.


How do you catch them when the surf is roughly keep t g at?


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

johnf said:


> How do you catch them when the surf is roughly keep t g at?


I didn't understand your question?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I was doing that on my phone and put it in my pocket before I was done. I guess I "butt submitted"

What do you use to when the surf is rough. I've gone up to 6oz weights and just have them push back to shore. Should I use small spider weights? Do you use plugs and spoons and such when the surf is rough? I only do this a few days out of the summer. I've had some success, but been blanked a lot too. 


Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

johnf said:


> I was doing that on my phone and put it in my pocket before I was done. I guess I "butt submitted"
> 
> What do you use to when the surf is rough. I've gone up to 6oz weights and just have them push back to shore. Should I use small spider weights? Do you use plugs and spoons and such when the surf is rough? I only do this a few days out of the summer. I've had some success, but been blanked a lot too.
> 
> ...


In Red flag conditions with a heavy current/undertow I use up to a 6oz pyramid weight on a Carolina rig. I think the key is having a short leader, maybe 6 to 10 inches from the swivel so it causes less drag. I use 60 lb flora carbon leaders in case Blues are around so I dont waste time re-tying my rig.

I use fresh Mullet fillets for bait instead of chucks in a heavy surf. The current wont move the fillets around like chunks and pick up the weight and move it.

Its tough fishing conditions, but it seems like Big Reds love to feed when the surf is roaring.

Good Luck!


----------

